# router bit advice for some neat looking profiles



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I going to refinishing a dresser I'm veening it with some 1" pine the sides the top and drawers. I would like to get a good combo with my router bits to make a screaming top insted of just a chaffer or just a round over bit I want to get a different looking profile for the edge.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glen

How about this one ?, it's tricky but would look nice 
It takes a corner jig and 3 bits to get the look.

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> I going to refinishing a dresser I'm *veening* it with some 1" pine the sides the top and drawers. I would like to get a good combo with my router bits to make a screaming top insted of just a chaffer or just a round over bit I want to get a different looking profile for the edge.


Hi Glenmore...

When I first read this, I took as* "veneering"*... then I read it again...* "with 1" Pine"* ... just a little thick for veneer, I think (but y' never know  ).

Could you clarify what you're doing?

I know the thought process about a Top edge pattern you're going through... I've been going through the same thing for a small 'card set' box I started a few weeks ago... Ogee... right side up?... upside down? ... what else?

I recently thought of a BIG chamfer... almost like a 45* cut edge, but with maybe 3/16" rounded point, which would be at the top... or just leave it non-rounded...? ... and the questions just keep knawing at me...!!  

Let us know what you come up with, OK? 
I will do the same...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Glen
> 
> How about this one ?, it's tricky but would look nice
> It takes a corner jig and 3 bits to get the look.
> ...


Hi Bob... That looks like a cool edge... Feel like elaborating on the the three bits it takes to form the pattern & procedure?

Thank you...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob that really nice. But I could me screwing that one up. hahaha Yeah Joe sorry should have should said over layment thickly hahaha. I just couldn't see me with thin sheets of veneer and a roller. This is a fix up for my to teenage boys. So I have to make it thick so that it will last up to them. hahaha


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think he is looking for something like a round over with bead only a little nicer. Try the Roman Ogee or a classical bit or other wavy edge bits. If you got to the different router manufacturers sites like MLCS or Eagle America or Woodcraft and just look at the different profiles you might see something you like Glenmore. Have fun!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

This is the short....ver.
1st. you need the jig below or one like it to put the pattern on the corners.
This type of jig will make all the corners the same. 
http://routerworkshop.com/envelopejig.html

then the 1st bit would be
SOLID CARBIDE BITS, to cut the corners, so they are all the same.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html
or the one below
Spiral Flush Trim Bit #7399
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_flushtrim_anchor


2nd bit would be Multi-Profile
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...4549077QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

3rd bit would be same as the 2nd one but just the bead part of the bit to put on the botton of the edge,
or the set below
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-pc-1-2-Shank-...3664765QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


Bj 

----------



Joe Lyddon said:


> Hi Bob... That looks like a cool edge... Feel like elaborating on the the three bits it takes to form the pattern & procedure?
> 
> Thank you...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If it's for teenage boys I would just cover it with cement backer board. Let them do their worst!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

If it's for my son it would have to be 1" plate steel. I like BJ's edge, alot work but I would try it. Not on anything I make for my son.
Rolf


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob you just remined me and I did find them yesterday rooting around in my shop. I have crown molding bits I'll give them a go you know experiment a bit before deciding. Thanks Mike and RMaxa. I use to be a bricklayer but the wife won't go for that ahhaha.


----------

